# Im sitting here dissapointed that I dont have HD locals yet



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well E14 has been on station for nearly a month now and there is still not even word about Wichita HD locals or any other new market locals that I know of for that matter. I don't know ow long it takes for this kind of thing honestly, but It would really be nice if that would at least give us a time frame. Ive also heard elsewhere, I don't know personally, that they have actually been uplinked, so st that point all they need to do is "turn them on" right? So again whats the hold up. I would have though they would have been in kind of a hurry to get these out to us, but maybe not.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Negotiations. I'm sure the stations want money in order to be carried in HD.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

You think? I honestly don't know hot that all works. I know DirectTV has them and has for about a year not I think. I would think a deal with Dish if required would be similar. 

Heres to hoping they figure it out before the US Open starts. Ive missed my Golf in HD. But I would imagine if we were getting them that soon we would have at least heard something about it by now. 

Actually after watching sporting events in HD for as long as I had before I came here I find it very difficult to watch them in SD.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Generally, yes. When Dish starts trying to carry in HD, they have to negotiate carriage for the new HD signal. Most of the time, the network wants more money from Dish to carry the HD.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

RasputinAXP said:


> Generally, yes. When Dish starts trying to carry in HD, they have to negotiate carriage for the new HD signal. Most of the time, the network wants more money from Dish to carry the HD.


It makes sense, I would just have though this should have been taken care of already since they knew this was going to be happening.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are currently with Dish and locals are important, I would consider moving to another provider that offers locals once your commitment is up. Be sure to tell them you'd love to come back when they get locals. I waited until they had locals to switch to Dish and have been a happy customer for years, but I had to have the locals and would go elsewhere if they were dropped for some unknown reason.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

loki993 said:


> It makes sense, I would just have though this should have been taken care of already since they knew this was going to be happening.


The process can take several months to over a year, and Dish couldn't be sure that long ago that STELLA woudl pass. Many local stations have been trying to get fee increases of several hundred percent, and if Dish just paid it without trying to negotiate a more reasonable fee, then your monthly fee, along with everyone else's, would have had to be raised (more).

The local channel wants and needs to be carried on Dish to get the ad and ratings revenue, and Dish wants and needs to be able to carry the local channel to be competitive. Thus, sooner or later, an agreement will be reached.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

finniganps said:


> If you are currently with Dish and locals are important, I would consider moving to another provider that offers locals once your commitment is up. Be sure to tell them you'd love to come back when they get locals. I waited until they had locals to switch to Dish and have been a happy customer for years, but I had to have the locals and would go elsewhere if they were dropped for some unknown reason.


Well unfortunately I still have about a year left on my current commitment. I was also told that we would have HD locals "soon" by the installer, obviously he did know. It wasn't until I found this site and the other one about satellite tv that I found out there wasn't even a satellite that could support our locals. Now we have E14...a year later. As of now really though I don't need them. Everything I would have "needed" them is over or just about to start. All my TV shows are over for the season, Footballs over, NASCAR has switched to TNT, the Masters is over and the US open is about to start. So I guess now the drop dead date is September when Football starts again, but by then I wont even be in Kansas anymore so itll still be moot.



BattleZone said:


> The process can take several months to over a year, and Dish couldn't be sure that long ago that STELLA woudl pass. Many local stations have been trying to get fee increases of several hundred percent, and if Dish just paid it without trying to negotiate a more reasonable fee, then your monthly fee, along with everyone else's, would have had to be raised (more).
> 
> The local channel wants and needs to be carried on Dish to get the ad and ratings revenue, and Dish wants and needs to be able to carry the local channel to be competitive. Thus, sooner or later, an agreement will be reached.


Well I hope it doesn't take that long.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I leave here in August and m thinking I wont see HD locals here before I leave. frustrating. you would think thy would be more prepared for things like this. especially considering that Wichita is by far the largest market that doesn't have HD locals yet and Directtv has them. You'd think that would be in more of a hurry. I don't even care how long it takes. A little information would go a long way. The fact that nothing has been said about it makes me think they're in no hurry at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The most recent hint we have is bad news ... DISH suing the FCC over PBS HD carriage.

At this point any new HD markets added would need the PBS HD station in that market immediately carried. DISH doesn't want to do that. I believe this will hang new HD markets until DISH decides to add PBS HDs and not fight the law.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there any data on how many markets Dish is already carrying PBS in HD?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

As far as I'm aware, two: Hawaii and Alaska.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Just a quick check of one of James Long's charts (129) shows PBS stations in Duluth MN, Bozeman MT, Meridian MS, Fargo ND, Charleston SC, Bismark ND, Booneville MS, Alliance NE, Joplin MO, and Peoria, IL in HD. I know there must be more on other satellites.


----------



## loki993 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well like I said about a month ago now the channels were uplinked, but haven't been turned on. however I did not see PBS getting uplinked, so I kind wondered if that may have been the hold up for whatever reason. Since I guess according the the STELA any new HD market has to carry PBS. 

At this point it doesn't really matter much, but still a bit annoying. All the networks are on summer break. I already missed my shows in HD, Footballs over, already past the US Open and the Masters and NASCAR has switched to TNT and ESPN for the rest of the year. So basically there isn't anything Id be watching on the Networks anyway,


----------

